# Precise Steps to Enabling DVDinMotion/USB Movies



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

So I should be getting the cable soon but have downloaded the two files (PsZD & E-Sys). I was wondering if anyone has the exact steps to enabling DVDinMotion and/or being able to play movies via the USB port?

Thanks!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

It is a sticky topic: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=654990

*Never ever* press "code default values" in E-sys, it will do great damage.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

HU_NBT	3000	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN	3_kmh or 8_kmh	value = FF
HU_NBT	3000	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX	3_kmh or 8_kmh	value = FF
HU_NBT	3000	VIDEO_HANDBRAKE	aktiv	nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT	3001	VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED	nitch_aktiv	nitch_aktiv
HU_NBT	3000	VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION	handbrake_or_gearbox_p	none


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone in Charlotte area want to come over and help me do this!!?! LOL


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

So I haven't gotten the cable yet (it's been shipped) but is that where I get the .EST token from? Will it be included with that?

I'm so effin lost, it's funny lol. Can someone call me (PM me for number or I can PM you if you express interest in helping me out) and just walk me through the installation part? I don't know if I need patched or patchless...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daceptak0n said:


> So I haven't gotten the cable yet (it's been shipped) but is that where I get the .EST token from? Will it be included with that?
> 
> I'm so effin lost, it's funny lol. Can someone call me (PM me for number or I can PM you if you express interest in helping me out) and just walk me through the installation part? I don't know if I need patched or patchless...


PM sent.


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

I dropped in the .EST file token and I went to Open Connection via VIN and it reads it but the CONNECT button never becomes initiated for me to click.

Where have I gone wrong already? Look at pic...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You don't have psdzdata or it is installed incorrectly. Read the sticky topics.


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Got the connection...

let's see what can be done


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Didnt work for me. I got to the step where I activate FA and then select the right code (HU NBT) in the SVT menu but I don't get the option to select Code FDL. Anyone know what I did wrong?

Anyone willing to help me out over the phone or FaceTime or something?


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

at the bottom of the screen under SVT filter - select CAFD... then go to the SVT tree on the left make sure you expand HU_NBT all the way and select the outer most leaf and Code FDL will get enabled


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks, I will give it a try.

Also, for these two: 
HU_NBT	3000	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN	3_kmh or 8_kmh	value = FF
HU_NBT	3000	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX	3_kmh or 8_kmh	value = FF

I don't have the 3_kmh or 8_kmh but just nicht_aktiv/aktiv selections and the Werte. Should I only be turning the Werte values to FF?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Change the Werte Value to FF and leave the Dropdown setting alone. It will automatically change anyway to UNKNOWN after Werte = FF is coded.


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

I selected CAFD and it still doesn't show Code FDL


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daceptak0n said:


> I selected CAFD and it still doesn't show Code FDL


Did you activate FA first?


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

My comment was premature. Didn't realize I was still searching for WiFi so once I turned that off, it worked

Coded the seat belt reminder to off and the DVD in motion works. I couldn't however code the folding mirrors. I have the button to fold them but I thought i could fold them by locking and unlocking via key fob. Wrong?


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

FEM_BODY	3110	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN aktiv
FEM_BODY	3110	ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN aktiv


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Delay for mirror close	FEM_BODY	3053	KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN	werte = 0F (1500ms)	werte = 03 (300ms)

change delay time XX in 100ms units. Default is 1.5 seconds (15 x 100ms). Setting to 00 will always fold mirrors on lock. Reasonable value is 03.


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Worked perfectly! 

What else we got?!?! Disclaimer removed, video in motion, folding mirrors, seatbelt chime removed


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

:thumbup::freakdanc


----------

